# Elemental Sulfur



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Is this product typical Elemental Sulfur and can I use it to lower my soil PH? 
https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=3008&resourceId=21229


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes, that is elemental sulfur and will lower pH. It works best when it is hot out and doesn't work over winter. If applied in the late fall, it won't do anything until the soil warms up enough.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Yes, that is elemental sulfur and will lower pH. It works best when it is hot out and doesn't work over winter. If applied in the late fall, it won't do anything until the soil warms up enough.


Ok thanks. The bentonite clay in it doesn't have any side affects?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

The bentonite is just there as a binder. It won't have any effect on the Sulfur or your soil.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

bernstem said:


> The bentonite is just there as a binder. It won't have any effect on the Sulfur or your soil.


Great. Thank you. When should I apply it and should I apply at 2 lbs per m each time?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Is there any data on the rate of decrease in pH is over a given period of time?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Sulfur can be applied any time, but will only work to change the pH if the soil is warm. I apply in spring and late summer. How much to use should be determined by a soil test.

pH decrease depends on soil type (CEC) and climate. Sulfur is more effective in warm climates since bacteria convert it to sulfuric acid and the reaction only happens with heat/warmth. In general, it takes a year to see a pH change from Sulfur, but the rate would be slower in Alaska than Texas.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

My local SiteOne is proving to be useless.

I couldn't buy a soil probe from them. I can't get SOP from them. Or this sulfur. There were other products too, but these are the most recent ones that I struck out with.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> My local SiteOne is proving to be useless.
> 
> I couldn't buy a soil probe from them. I can't get SOP from them. Or this sulfur. There were other products too, but these are the most recent ones that I struck out with.


Funny you say that. I just went to SiteOnebthis afternoon and they had 2 of the 5 items I wanted. They had no AMS, no MAP, one bag of Sulfur, and they didn't have the fert I wanted even though it is listed as in stock at my branch on their website.

There is an Advanced Turf Solutions about a half hour away. I'm going to go there and see if I have better luck.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Question about the applying sulfur. Can this be _overapplied_?

Since it doesn't work unless it's hot, it doesn't seem like it would be applied in the spring. But if someone did begin in the spring, and applied it during the summer, would it be overdoing it to apply it during the spring when it wasn't really active?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I buy that Disper-Sol and put two or three bags down every spring and early fall.


----------

